# Peanut butter



## Emfa Mouse

I was just wondering if it's ok to give my mice peanut butter for a treat, because I have heard a lot of controversy about it. Some people say yes and some say no... HELP!


----------



## SarahC

it's ok to give,mine didn't like it though.


----------



## Frizzle

Some of the controversy involves it being to dry/sticky by itself, causing the rodents to choke. You can water it down, or mix it with other things. I like to cook up a serving of Quaker oatmeal and then mix in about two heaping spoonfuls at the end so it melts in and is evenly spread around. I usually give it to my pregnant/nursing mice, and they absolutely love it. What you will find is just what you said, some people say no way, others say go ahead.

Its discussed nicely in this thread. If you type one word up in the advanced search function (upper left by FAQ, Members, User Control Panel) you'll get a list of threads then mention it, I love how it highlights it all in yellow for me.
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9251&hilit=peanut


----------



## Emfa Mouse

OK, thanks!


----------



## mich

Its got too much salt in it. Give them raw peanuts. Salt for mice is a no no.


----------



## Serena

you can buy unsalted peanut butter


----------



## mich

Raw peanuts are good. My mice enjoy them. Even peanuts in the shell.


----------



## rocketmdove

I guess it would depend if the mice are allergic or not. mine are pet store mice so I'm not sure I want to risk finding out if they have a reaction...


----------



## L&amp;CLove

I say no, it's really fatty for them and you never know the allergies. I always take peanuts out of my seed mix.


----------



## Miceandmore64

A tiny bit to see if they are allergic


----------

